# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  جلـــسة اون لايــــــــــــــن الكــــــــــــبرى بشـــــــعار لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت اون لاين

## ارخبيل

*[justify]الاخوة الاعضاء لقد حان الوقت لكى نلتقى , حان الوقت لكى نقف مع انفسنا قليلا ونعد العدة لاستقبال الزعيم واعداد انفسنا وتجهيزها لتحقيق ما ظللنا ننتظره طيلة واحد عشرين عاما فقد ان الاوان وقد اطلقت صافرة البداية وعلينا ان نستعد باكرا لكى نصطف فى المدرجات نؤدى دورنا بفهم جديد وابتكارات جديدة فى كيفية التشجيع وهذا يتطلب حضورنا لجلسة اون لاين الكبرى وكما درجنا سابقا فى ترك تحديد اليوم والمكان للاعضاء اتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة القوية بشرط ان تتم الجلسة عقب بطولة افريقيا للمحليين وانا ارشح يوم السبت الموافق 26 فبراير القادم  ويجب الترويج لهذه الجلسة من الان واتمنى ان يشارك فيها حتى اعضاء الولايات وكذلك نتمنى من الاعضاء مدنا بمقترحاتهم وشعاراتهم لنقوم باعدادها وتجهيزها لتكون جاهزة فى المدرجات فى اول مباراة للزعيم فى العام 2011
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسلم ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*مع الوالي الغالي كاس الابطال طوالي

رايك شنو يا ارخبيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام ميه الميه الرائع ارخبيل 
معاكم معاكم
*

----------


## نرجسه

*دا كلام اكيد لانو محتاجين ندارك االاخطاء الحدثت العام الماضى وخصوصا التشجيع .
وجد المريخ 2011 محتاج وقفه مختلفه  عشان يحقق الشى الكلنا بنحلم بيه......
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*مع المريخ اينما ذهب وحل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نحنا عايزين مريخ 2011 نار منقد ويجب ان نكون نحنا فى اون لاين وقود هذا المنقد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)
‏مجدالدين شريف, ‏ارخبيل, ‏حافظ النور

سلاماااااااااااااااااااات 
ربنا يوفق ومية مية 

*

----------


## hamdi73

*معاكم بمشيئته تعالى تسلم أرخبيل على المبادرة الطيبة .

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

[justify]الاخوة الاعضاء لقد حان الوقت لكى نلتقى , حان الوقت لكى نقف مع انفسنا قليلا ونعد العدة لاستقبال الزعيم واعداد انفسنا وتجهيزها لتحقيق ما ظللنا ننتظره طيلة واحد عشرين عاما فقد ان الاوان وقد اطلقت صافرة البداية وعلينا ان نستعد باكرا لكى نصطف فى المدرجات نؤدى دورنا بفهم جديد وابتكارات جديدة فى كيفية التشجيع وهذا يتطلب حضورنا لجلسة اون لاين الكبرى وكما درجنا سابقا فى ترك تحديد اليوم والمكان للاعضاء اتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة القوية بشرط ان تتم الجلسة عقب بطولة افريقيا للمحليين وانا ارشح يوم السبت الموافق 26 فبراير القادم  ويجب الترويج لهذه الجلسة من الان واتمنى ان يشارك فيها حتى اعضاء الولايات وكذلك نتمنى من الاعضاء مدنا بمقترحاتهم وشعاراتهم لنقوم باعدادها وتجهيزها لتكون جاهزة فى المدرجات فى اول مباراة للزعيم فى العام 2011
[/justify]



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله المريخ نار منقد السنة دي
بالنسبة للمواعيد الحددتها مناسبة جدا للتحضير للجلسة 
تخريمة : الجلسة في شارع النيل !
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم ارخبيل انه لعمري طرح  يجد قبولنا واحترامنا  ولابد ان يفعل علي ارض الواقع بأذن الله  سوف نكون حضورا من الولايات في الزمان والمكان الذي  يتفق عليه *** لك مودتي
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

مع الوالي الغالي كاس الابطال طوالي

رايك شنو يا ارخبيل



هدف لابد من تحقيقه شكرا قولد على المرور والمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

تسلم ياقلب



مرورك مهم ياياسر ومشاركة ملزمة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام ميه الميه الرائع ارخبيل 
معاكم معاكم



شكرا ياتوتيل هذه هى الروح التى نريدها فى اون لاين 2011
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نرجسه
					

دا كلام اكيد لانو محتاجين ندارك االاخطاء الحدثت العام الماضى وخصوصا التشجيع .
وجد المريخ 2011 محتاج وقفه مختلفه عشان يحقق الشى الكلنا بنحلم بيه......



مرحب بنرجسة ومشكورة على المشاركة هكذا نريدكم قدامى وجدد لنبنى مجدا جديدا للمريخ بسواعد منبر مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

مع المريخ اينما ذهب وحل



وعشان المريخ ايضا ذهب ومحبيه اكثر من ذهب لابد لنا نكون قدر التحدى اخونا برق الصعيد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)
‏مجدالدين شريف, ‏ارخبيل, ‏حافظ النور

سلاماااااااااااااااااااات 
ربنا يوفق ومية مية 



وعليكم السلام فى دار السلام وان شاء الله موفقين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

معاكم بمشيئته تعالى تسلم أرخبيل على المبادرة الطيبة .



مرحب بى درة الجلسات الاخ حمدى فعلا نحتاجكم بى شدة
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

نحنا عايزين مريخ 2011 نار منقد ويجب ان نكون نحنا فى اون لاين وقود هذا المنقد



انشاء الله نكون الوقود

واللقاءات حتكون هي قشة الكبريتة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله المريخ نار منقد السنة دي
بالنسبة للمواعيد الحددتها مناسبة جدا للتحضير للجلسة 
تخريمة : الجلسة في شارع النيل !



مشكور الاخ خالد على المرور ونتمنى ان نجد منكم الكثير والمثير نحنا عايزين مريخ 2011 بشكل جديد فى كل شئ لك التحية
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم ارخبيل انه لعمري طرح يجد قبولنا واحترامنا ولابد ان يفعل علي ارض الواقع بأذن الله سوف نكون حضورا من الولايات في الزمان والمكان الذي يتفق عليه *** لك مودتي



 شكرا ابراهومة سوف يمثل وجودكم دافعا قويا لنا لكى نكون فى المقدمة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يعني بعد شهر ... ما بعيده يازعيـــم .!

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاخ العزيز أرخبيل 
والله فعل أعجبني هذا البوست وطالعت ما حطه فيك يراعك سطرًا سطرا وأنت والله تناولت موضوع المفترض أن يكون هو الشغل الشاغل في كل المنتديات ولكن ليس بغريب علي منبر اون لاين ذلك وما خاب من راهن علي منبر اون لاين والكل شاهد ما قام به منبر اون لاين في مباراة كاس السودان وانصهارهم في الاتراس وما فعلوه وما قاموا به من تشجيع فكانت قيادتهم هي من أشعل النار في المدرجات ( افريكانو رأس الحية العقل المدبر والمدمر أما الفارس المغوار صدرها عبدالعظيم الذي وقف سدا منيعا يتصدي لكل ضربات بصدره حتي لاتصل أيدي الشرطة لشباب الجوارح والمنبر ولذيلها اللاسع الذي كان كالسوط يطرق في جسد الجلافيط عزيز )  واتمني كل الأعضاء المشاركة في هذا العمل من جميع الأعضاء وليس من اجل الكتابة فقط  .
دورنا هو تشجيع المريخ
يا إخوتي الأعضاء نحن في منبر اون لاين وكل المنتديات  دورنا هو تشجيع المريخ والوقوف من خلفه فحن نكون دائماً المدرب والمخطط واللاعب ولكن لم نكن يوماً من الأيام جمهور المريخ لم نشجع المريخ ونريد للمريخ أن يأتي بالبطولات ولكن هيهات هيهات أي جهة مؤسسية لابد أن تعمل في تناغم تام وإذا أخذنا مثلاً وأردنا أن تدور العربة لابد أن يكون فيها وقود وإلا فلن تدور مهما كانت حداثتها وجمهور أي فريق هو وقوده الذي يلهب في الفريق القوه والحماس فاتنمي أن نؤدي دورنا وأنا متأكد 100% إذا أدينا دورنا سنهزم الخصوم مهاما علو فقط فلنتحد ولنفق صفاً واحداً 
الزمن و العوائق التي تعتريه 
وهذا الموضوع ممتاز أما من حيث الزمن المحدد له وهو يوم 26 فاعتقد انه بعيد بعض الشي واتمني أن تسبقه اجتماعات صغيره تمهد للاجتماع الكبير للتنسيق والبدء في تنفيذ بعض الأجندة التي تحتاج إلي زمن طويل لتنفيذها لان التشجيع له أصول ويحتاج إلي عمل وبروفات وتجهيزات ووضع ميزانيه ووضع خطه كاملة وتنسيق وجدول مباريات المريخ المحلية والافريقيه حتي لا ننام علي العسل ونكون ناس كتابات ساكت الشغل دا ما ساهل محتاج لناس تلوك النار من اجل المريخ 
أما المقترحات:
هناك شباب سبقوكم إلي هذا المقترح:
هم شباب الالتراس فانا واحد منهم واتمني أن تنصهروا معهم في بوتقة واحده ونقف في خندق واحد طالما هولا الشباب يحفظون حقكم الأدبي في التشجيع ولهم الرغبة في التعاون معكم من اجل التشجيع وهم يضعون أيديهم في أيدي جميع من يعشق المريخ وكما هم لديهم الخبرة في مجال التشجيع وعرفوا أسرار المدرجات 

التجهيزات وغيرها :
سوف نلتقي في جلسه سويه واتمني أن يكون الأخوين عزيز و عبدالعظيم معنا في هذه الجلسة وتعقبها جلسات أخري نحدد فيها الاحتياجات اللازمة للتشجيع لان الشباب في الالتراس لديهم بعض المعدات فيكمن إذا تم التضامن معهم وحتي لا تضيع قروش الاخوه في معدات تكون متوفر منها الكثير وينقص للاخوه بعضها 

أما إذا أراد الإخوة في المنبر فريق أو كيان تشجيعي منفصل فنحن معه بالرأي والمشورة ونقف معهم في خندق واحد في المدرجات ونشجع جميعنا بصوت واحد وطالما الغرض واحد فنحن معهم في جميع الحالات ولنا الاستعداد لتدريبهم وإعطائهم أناشيدنا وعصارة خبرتنا المواضع ووضعناه بين أيديهم .

وليكن شعارنا 

بالطول والعرض مريخنا يهز الارض 



تخريمه
 الناس حتي بالكتابه في البوست كسلانه ارجو الاهتمام يا شباب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكور الحبيب ارخبيل
حضور ان شاءالله
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اون لايناب كل مكان كل زمان..
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*

التراس جوارح المريخ
التعــــريف

مجموعة من عشاق المريخ المتعصبين والمولعين بـحـــــب الـمــريـخ الذين يشجعون ويؤازرون ويدعمون فريقهم بحرارة شديدة طــيــلة زمــن المباراة وذلك بأسلوب فني حماسي وجمالي يعكس قوة وشدة وبأس الزعيم مدخلا الرهبة والخوف لكل خصومه.

الـرؤيـــــة

سيادة وريادة وزعامة المريخ محليا ًوإقليميا ًوأفريقيا ًو دوليا ً

الرســـــــــالة
جــوارح الــمـريخ :: التعــــريف والاهداف والرسالة
نهواه في كل الظروف

الهدف العــــــــــــام

دعم وتشجيع الفريق في كل الظروف
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يعني بعد شهر ... ما بعيده يازعيـــم .!




بعد اسبوع سوف تدخل بطولة افريقيا للمحليين وتستمر حتى يوم الجمعة 25 فبراير المقبل ونحنا فى المنبر ماعايزين نكون نشاز ونغرد خارج السرب  وقد تؤثر البطولة على الحضور والافضل لنا ان ناخد وقتنا حتى نجهز انفسنا بصورة كويسة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يا ارخبيل المهم انا قلت انو تسبقها لقاءات صغيره لوضع الخطه والمشاوره ووضع برنامج واجندة يتم طرحها علي الاخوه في اللقاء الجامع
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مشكور أرخبيل كما عهدناك دائمآ..
لك التحية أحمر مكة وشعلة الاولتراس همنا واحد وزعيمنا واحد 
لنجعل 2011 عام المريخ والمريخاب
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور  
مشكور أرخبيل كما عهدناك دائمآ..
لك التحية أحمر مكة وشعلة الاولتراس همنا واحد وزعيمنا واحد 

لنجعل 2011 عام المريخ والمريخاب

مشكور عمنا غندور على المداخلة ولسة عشمانين فى دخول الناس البتدخل تتاوق وتمرق وبقية العقد الفريد
افريكانو ، مرهف،ود حاج عمر ، عمنا خالد، وكبيرنا مانديلا ووو الخ

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل 					 
مشكور الاخ خالد على المرور ونتمنى ان نجد منكم الكثير والمثير نحنا عايزين مريخ 2011 بشكل جديد فى كل شئ لك التحية
باذن الله اخي

*

----------

